# Georgia quarterback Jamie Newman ‘will bring a different dynamic, just like Justin Fields’



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...n-justin-fields-comparison-kirby-loves-it/amp

_“It’s true, Jamie Newman passed and rushed for more yards per game last season at Wake Forest than Justin Fields did at Ohio State.”_



Wow that should sting a little!!



_“Newman, who ranked second only to LSU’s Joe Burrow on deep balls and tight-window throws per advanced metrics, has already been listed among the Heisman Trophy favorites.”_


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 8, 2020)

Mebbe so, but as bad as the B1G is the ACC is that much worse and Newman was a Senior (multi year starter possibly?) vs Fields being a Sophomore first year starter.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Mebbe so, but as bad as the B1G is the ACC is that much worse and Newman was a Senior (multi year starter possibly?) vs Fields being a Sophomore first year starter.


He better live up to expectations they sure are giving him all the “HYPE.”

Just funny to read and see all the articles!
Wish Surratt would have came with him!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 8, 2020)

Hard to believe they had him at #3 returning qb this year. All this hype he should definitely be #1?


----------



## DannyW (Mar 9, 2020)

Be interesting to see if he is that good, or the teams he faced in the ACC are that bad.

Funny thing...he sure is getting a lot of recent press here and elsewhere but until 3 weeks ago I had never even heard of him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 9, 2020)

Never know how this is going to turn out. As long as you have enough really good players around a good quarterback, you can win. Bama won a title few years ago with Jake Coker, who was a FSU transfer and he was far from great.  I like the Dawgs chances this year better than last year


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 9, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...n-justin-fields-comparison-kirby-loves-it/amp
> 
> _“It’s true, Jamie Newman passed and rushed for more yards per game last season at Wake Forest than Justin Fields did at Ohio State.”_
> 
> ...




it was Wake Forest


----------



## nickel back (Mar 9, 2020)

On the field play will tell the tell


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Never know how this is going to turn out. As long as you have enough really good players around a good quarterback, you can win. Bama won a title few years ago with Jake Coker, who was a FSU transfer and he was far from great.  I like the Dawgs chances this year better than last year


I don’t know what Newman will turn out to be but the way I look at it we would have to get up pretty early for our offense to be worse than it was last year.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 9, 2020)

Jake was hurt


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Jake was hurt


Ok.


----------



## James12 (Mar 9, 2020)

Fields was trash, Kirby sent him packing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

James12 said:


> Fields was trash, Kirby sent him packing.


Fields is the greatest college football player ever.


----------



## James12 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Fields is the greatest college football player ever.



Not according to Coach Shart.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

James12 said:


> Not according to Coach Shart.


Well everybody knows that he doesn’t know anything about football.  Nothing he has ever done in his life would lead anybody to think he does.  The guys who post about him on this forum are the ones that know.  That’s why they all have successful coaching careers.


----------



## tokenliberal (Mar 9, 2020)

Doesn't matter who the QB is.Georgia will choke when it counts.Roll Tide.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 9, 2020)

James12 said:


> Fields was trash, Kirby sent him packing.





James12 said:


> Not according to Coach Shart.



Only problem is, CKS didn't "send him packing". Fact is, Fields was AFRAID he wasn't good enough to compete and would play second fiddle to Fromm for another year so he went looking for a greener pasture. He got a guarantee from Day that he WOULD BE "The Guy" and off he went.


----------



## James12 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well everybody knows that he doesn’t know anything about football.  Nothing he has ever done in his life would lead anybody to think he does.  The guys who post about him on this forum are the ones that know.  That’s why they all have successful coaching careers.



This?


----------



## James12 (Mar 9, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Only problem is, CKS didn't "send him packing". Fact is, Fields was AFRAID he wasn't good enough to compete and would play second fiddle to Fromm for another year so he went looking for a greener pasture. He got a guarantee from Day that he WOULD BE "The Guy" and off he went.



Right.  He was AFRAID.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well everybody knows that he doesn’t know anything about football.  Nothing he has ever done in his life would lead anybody to think he does.  The guys who post about him on this forum are the ones that know.  That’s why they all have successful coaching careers.


Hmmmm, I feel the same way with all the keyboard experts comments on Coach Mullen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Hmmmm, I feel the same way with all the keyboard experts comments on Coach Mullen.


Oh well yeah.  He’s done so much as a head coach it’s no wonder he’s so mouthy and y’all have so much belief in him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

James12 said:


> Right.  He was AFRAID.


Fields isn’t afraid of anything.  His sister isn’t anyway.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

tokenliberal said:


> Doesn't matter who the QB is.Georgia will choke when it counts.Roll Tide.


Oh no you’re thinking of Hillary.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

Wake Forest. That is all.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

James12 said:


> Right.  He was AFRAID.





ddgarcia said:


> Only problem is, CKS didn't "send him packing". Fact is, Fields was AFRAID he wasn't good enough to compete and would play second fiddle to Fromm for another year so he went looking for a greener pasture. He got a guarantee from Day that he WOULD BE "The Guy" and off he went.


LOL!

I would have to if Im a 5 star recruit with all the tools and had to " wait " my turn behind a 5th rounder like Jake Fromm. Did you see his combine. His skills, or lack thereof were glaring.

Throwing alongside Eason really exposed his arm strength and he is slow footed.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 9, 2020)

James12 said:


> Right.  He was AFRAID.



Well he certainly WASN'T confident he could win it from Fromm or he would have stayed and COMPETED for it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I would have to if Im a 5 star recruit with all the tools and had to " wait " my turn behind a 5th rounder like Jake Fromm. Did you see his combine. His skills, or lack thereof were glaring.



Again all he had to do was COMPETE, and from what y'all think it WOULDN'T have been much of a competition Fromm sucking as bad as he does and all, and TAKE IT from him. Instead he RAN a'SKERT to a guarantee that he DIDN'T have to compete for.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Again all he had to do was COMPETE, and from what y'all think it WOULDN'T have been much of a competition Fromm sucking as bad as he does and all, and TAKE IT from him. Instead he RAN a'SKERT to a guarantee that he DIDN'T have to compete for.


Lol. Yeah okay.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I would have to if Im a 5 star recruit with all the tools and had to " wait " my turn behind a 5th rounder like Jake Fromm. Did you see his combine. His skills, or lack thereof were glaring.
> 
> Throwing alongside Eason really exposed his arm strength and he is slow footed.


Cool.  Too bad Fields couldn’t figure out the playbook with all those skills.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Cool.  Too bad Fields couldn’t figure out the playbook with all those skills.



Go look at his total stats in 2018 while at UGA. Runs and throws. Looks like he understood fine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Go look at his total stats in 2018 while at UGA. Runs and throws. Looks like he understood fine.


You’re easy to impress.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh well yeah.  He’s done so much as a head coach it’s no wonder he’s so mouthy and y’all have so much belief in him.


Dang man, your proving my point.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Dang man, your proving my point.


His record as a head coach speaks for its self.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> You’re easy to impress.



2018 at UGA limited snaps

Justin Fields

Passing 27 of 39 328 yds 4 tds No INTs 171.3 QBR

Rushing 42 attempts 266 yds 4 tds 6.3 ypg.

Me thinks ye speak of what ye not knoweth!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> 2018 at UGA limited snaps
> 
> Justin Fields
> 
> ...


So since he played well against U Mass he should have been the starter.  Got it.

What are your thoughts on Dan The Offensive Genius Mullen having the Trask kid on the bench in favor of Franks?

Saban starting Hurts all season instead of Tua?

Is this strictly a Georgia thing for you or is trying to breakdown SEC quarterback situations in the past just a little hobby of yours?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> So since he played well against U Mass he should have been the starter.  Got it.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Dan The Offensive Genius Mullen having the Trask kid on the bench in favor of Franks?
> 
> ...



Lol, you cant argue them numbers. Keep choppin' that wood!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Lol, you cant argue them numbers. Keep choppin' that wood!


Yeah that’s what I thought.?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 9, 2020)

Newman gets a couple of games under his belt and runs for 125 and throws for 250 in shutout win vs Bama in mid- September.
What a way to celebrate a bow kill in Georgia!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Newman gets a couple of games under his belt and runs for 125 and throws for 250 in shutout win vs Bama in mid- September.
> What a way to celebrate a bow kill in Georgia!!!


If that happens there will be a lot of people on suicide watch around here.?


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that’s what I thought.?



Whats that? That you thought that you knew what you were talking about?

Thats a games worth of throws and a 173 QBR.

6.3 yards per carry? Lay of the Wild Turkey lol.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Whats that? That you thought that you knew what you were talking about?
> 
> Thats a games worth of throws and a 173 QBR.
> 
> 6.3 yards per carry? Lay of the Wild Turkey lol.


Shouldnt you be out on a ledge somewhere??


----------



## bullgator (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> His record as a head coach speaks for its self.


Only coach to win back to back New Years 6 bowls his first two years at a school. Yep, not even Kirby can claim that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Only coach to win back to back New Years 6 bowls his first two years at a school. Yep, not even Kirby can claim that.


Nah all Kirby did was go to a NC his second year as a head coach.  And he doesn’t spend a tenth of the time running his mouth that Dan the Clown does.  Even though he has beaten Dan The Clown every time they’ve faced as head coaches.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah all Kirby did was go to a NC his second year as a head coach.  And he doesn’t spend a tenth of the time running his mouth that Dan the Clown does.  Even though he has beaten Dan The Clown every time they’ve faced as head coaches.


He went there.......and laid an egg. Oh that fake punt was a real coaching gem.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Shouldnt you be out on a ledge somewhere??




Come on now, gotta be able to talk trash without being mean.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> He went there.......and laid an egg. Oh that fake punt was a real coaching gem.



And yet y'all can't beat him


----------



## tokenliberal (Mar 9, 2020)

Kirby is another Richt..Start good and get a little worse every year until he reaches mediocrity.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 9, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> And yet y'all can't beat him


We get a shot every year. I’m not sure y’all will.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 9, 2020)

tokenliberal said:


> Kirby is another Richt..Start good and get a little worse every year until he reaches mediocrity.



yeah they are similar personalities, like Trump and Mother Teresa. Go back in your hole.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

tokenliberal said:


> Kirby is another Richt..Start good and get a little worse every year until he reaches mediocrity.


He eclipsed CMR with that fake punt brain farrt.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> We get a shot every year. I’m not sure y’all will.



You haven't had a shot in 3 years or did you miss that? Its called the SEC Championship game, the one we have beat you out of playing in 3 years in a row.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

UGA is the Braves is the Falcons. Like a girlfriend you think is faithful but always get let down when you catch her smooching another dude.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Like a girlfriend you think is faithful but always get let down when you catch her smooching another dude.


???


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2020)

bullgator said:


> He went there.......and laid an egg. Oh that fake punt was a real coaching gem.


Cool Story.  Now Do Dan The Clown’s NC as a HC and his flea flicker coaching gem.?


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 9, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> He eclipsed CMR with that fake punt brain farrt.





RedClayRoots79 said:


> UGA is the Braves is the Falcons. Like a girlfriend you think is faithful but always get let down when you catch her smooching another dude.



Thats rich hard hitting news, took you what an hr to come up with that nonsense?


----------



## James12 (Mar 9, 2020)

He did compete, Coach Shart didn’t have the jewels to sit everyone’s GEORGIA peach.  Same reason he didn’t sit him the 2nd half of the LSU game - he didn’t want controversy.  But he made the right choice, right? Go Dawgs.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Thats rich hard hitting news, took you what an hr to come up with that nonsense?



 No matter if I spent all day deliberating such an honest assessment its still true. Thats why youre upset. You can talk smack without being mean even when reading hard to accept truths.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 9, 2020)

DannyW said:


> Be interesting to see if he is that good, or the teams he faced in the ACC are that bad.
> 
> Funny thing...he sure is getting a lot of recent press here and elsewhere but until 3 weeks ago I had never even heard of him.


I had no idea either!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2020)

I think some need to roll back their high expectations for Newman. They guy has not faced teams week in and week out, like he will have to do in the SEC. I hate saying this, but honestly dont see him approaching Field's level of talent. Heck we dont even know that he can win the starting job. To me it is nice to have someone like him, whether they are starting or sitting on the bench, that has 3 years of game experience.  I will just wait and see.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I think some need to roll back their high expectations for Newman. They guy has not faced teams week in and week out, like he will have to do in the SEC. I hate saying this, but honestly dont see him approaching Field's level of talent. Heck we dont even know that he can win the starting job. To me it is nice to have someone like him, whether they are starting or sitting on the bench, that has 3 years of game experience.  I will just wait and see.




Sensible, sensible. Pay attention folks.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 9, 2020)

Back to Fromm, for guys that are his biggest cheerleaders there is a chance the Foulcons take him. Then he can be mediocre for you all preseason.

Now of he pulls a Tom Brady I'll eat a crow sammich from all of you FrommFanboys.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> We get a shot every year. I’m not sure y’all will.



And every year that will just give you another chance about failing to even achieve reaching the SECCG


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Back to Fromm, for guys that are his biggest cheerleaders there is a chance the Foulcons take him. Then he can be mediocre for you all preseason.
> 
> Now of he pulls a Tom Brady I'll eat a crow sammich from all of you FrommFanboys.


Nobody cares what you do either way.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> And every year that will just give you another chance about failing to even achieve reaching the SECCG


They will brag like a playoff team no matter what they do.  Florida has become Tech.  They trash talk teams that beat them.Loud as a freight train but harmless as a pop gun.  They’re the ramblin wreck from Florida Tech and they’re a bunch of...you get it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 10, 2020)

Swarming...in the swamp ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 10, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> They will brag like a playoff team no matter what they do.  Florida has become Tech.  They trash talk teams that beat them.Loud as a freight train but harmless as a pop gun.  They’re the ramblin wreck from Florida Tech and they’re a bunch of...you get it.


Are you saying there are two to too sleeping giants?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> Are you saying there are two to too sleeping giants?


When they realize Dan The Clown isn’t going to return them to glory they should hire Paul Johnson, run the triple option, and just be done with it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> When they realize Dan The Clown isn’t going to return them to glory they should hire Paul Johnson, run the triple option, and just be done with it.



Paul Johnson would be an upgrade.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

Agreed.  Dan The Clown’s offense has managed twenty or more points when Kirby was on the opposite sideline as DC or HC a grand total of once.  I hope Mullen is the coach there forever.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 10, 2020)

Stop proving my point! Y’all have already proved that and are moving on to a new point.......hypocrisy. When someone says something about the Kirbster, they’re idiots and attacked. However, Georgia fans can attack Mullen (and others) with impunity and not see the irony.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Stop proving my point! Y’all have already proved that and are moving on to a new point.......hypocrisy. When someone says something about the Kirbster, they’re idiots and attacked. However, Georgia fans can attack Mullen (and others) with impunity and not see the irony.


The facts don’t care about your feelings.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 10, 2020)

Feeling?!!! Where did you get feelings from my post?  Talk about creepy!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Feeling?!!! Where did you get feelings from my post?  Talk about creepy!!


Nice try.  You aren’t interested in facts so these posts are based on feelings.  If you want to believe that is me proving whatever point you think you made or that it’s creepy that’s fine with me.?


----------



## nickel back (Mar 10, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Whats that? That you thought that you knew what you were talking about?
> 
> Thats a games worth of throws and a 173 QBR.
> 
> 6.3 yards per carry? Lay of the Wild Turkey lol.



against which teams? you do know that matters right.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Stop proving my point! Y’all have already proved that and are moving on to a new point.......hypocrisy. When someone says something about the Kirbster, they’re idiots and attacked. However, Georgia fans can attack Mullen (and others) with impunity and not see the irony.



Mullen is the one that made a target out of him self, with all the trash talk about Georgia last year.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 10, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice try.  You aren’t interested in facts so these posts are based on feelings.  If you want to believe that is me proving whatever point you think you made or that it’s creepy that’s fine with me.?


Facts please......


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 10, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> 2018 at UGA limited snaps
> 
> Justin Fields
> 
> ...





RedClayRoots79 said:


> Whats that? That you thought that you knew what you were talking about?
> 
> Thats a games worth of throws and a 173 QBR.
> 
> 6.3 yards per carry? Lay of the Wild Turkey lol.



Let's see: vs Austin Peay



Yeah hard hitting stats there.

vs USCe



vs MTSU



We'll speed this up a bit

vs Mizzou 1 rushing att. for 3yds. WOW!!!!!!

vs UT 1-2 passing (50%) for 5yds and 5 rushes for 45yds

vs Vandy 3-6 passing (50% AGAIN) for 53yds and 4 rushes 18yds

vs LSU 1 run for 3yds (See above)

vs UF DNP

vs UK 6 rush for 26yds

vs The Barn 2-2 for 20yds and 5 rush for -12yds, yes NEGATIVE yds

vs UMass 5-8 for 121yds, 2TD and 7 for 100yds and 1TD

vs The GNATS 2-3 for -13, yes that's NEGATIVE again, yds and 3 for 10yds

vs Bammer 0-1, at least it wasn't NEGATIVE yds again, and 3 for 6yds

So let's sum up here. Against 2 G5 and 1 FCS school he was 18-24 for 259yds and ALL 4TD'S. That's 66% of his completions on 61.5% of his attempts and 79% of his yards. And on 13 rushes, that's ONLY 31% of his rushes, he gained 164yds, that's almost 62% of his yards, and 2 (50%) of his TD's.

In the other TEN games he was 9-15 for 69yds and ZERO TD's and and 28 rushes for 98yds and 2TD's.


ALL the stats paint a little different picture. If only he could play 12 G5/FCS schools a year. Oh wait, he's in the B1G now. He DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 10, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Let's see: vs Austin Peay
> 
> View attachment 1006452
> View attachment 1006453
> ...


Jake Fromm played those same teams you homer. No one here would honestly admit Fromm is better than Fields. Your prejudice is showing. Its has everytime Fields' name is mentioned.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 10, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Jake Fromm played those same teams you homer. No one here would honestly admit Fromm is better than Fields. Your prejudice is showing. Its has everytime Fields' name is mentioned.



No prejudice at all. I simply posted the FACTS, ALL the FACTS, of his stats and revealed your attempt to mislead and YOUR prejudice. Next time do your research and don't try to make stats appear to be more than what they really are or SOMEONE may just call you on it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Facts please......


Already posted them.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 10, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Already posted them.


 c’mon SGD, the only facts I see are points y’all proving for me.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 10, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> No prejudice at all. I simply posted the FACTS, ALL the FACTS, of his stats and revealed your attempt to mislead and YOUR prejudice. Next time do your research and don't try to make stats appear to be more than what they really are or SOMEONE may just call you on it.



Yada yada yada. All hat, no cowboy. So those arent factual numbers against a UGA schedule? His stats add up. Have to with a snap or two here and a few possesions there. So if those teams are what youve deemed not worthy why is Fromm worthy? Facts? The fact is that Fromm isnt anywhere as good as Fields and there still isnt anyone here that will claim he is. Jake Fromm will never start in the NFL and Fields is a first round pick and strats day one. Wont be no good ol boy coach then, just coaches playing the best guy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> c’mon SGD, the only facts I see are points y’all proving for me.


You have a point?  This is news to me.

Dan The Clown has never beaten Kirby head to head as a HC.

Dan The Clown, who y’all keep telling us is an offensive mastermind, has managed twenty points against Kirby once. Ever.  This is as a HC facing him or as an OC facing Kirby as a DC.

Dan The Clown has a nine year head start on Kirby as a HC but has never even won a division.

These are all facts.  Mullen is a goof who has done nothing as a HC.  I could not care less what you think about Kirby.  But if you are going to post things that aren’t true don’t be surprised when you are challenged on it.  Now if that was your point then yes I proved it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 11, 2020)

Let's end this now. Fromm sucks. Kirby made the wrong decision. He seems to have moved past it, now you fellas should. Move on little Dawgies.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 11, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Let's end this now. Fromm sucks. Kirby made the wrong decision. He seems to have moved past it, now you fellas should. Move on little Dawgies.


Sounds good to me.  Add that Dan Mullen is an overrated clown and I’m on board.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 11, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Let's end this now. Fromm sucks. Kirby made the wrong decision. He seems to have moved past it, now you fellas should. Move on little Dawgies.



ah, we’re just having some off-season fun.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 11, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Yada yada yada. All hat, no cowboy. So those arent factual numbers against a UGA schedule? His stats add up. Have to with a snap or two here and a few possesions there. So if those teams are what youve deemed not worthy why is Fromm worthy? Facts? The fact is that Fromm isnt anywhere as good as Fields and there still isnt anyone here that will claim he is. Jake Fromm will never start in the NFL and Fields is a first round pick and strats day one. Wont be no good ol boy coach then, just coaches playing the best guy.



Here's another FACT to frost your rear. Fromm as a TRUE FRESMAN PARTIAL YEAR STARTER (he didn't start the first game but came in in relief when Eason got hurt) took UGA to the NCG WINNING our Playoff game.

Fields as a SOPHOMORE with and I quote "a games worth of throws and a 173QBR"



RedClayRoots79 said:


> Lol, you cant argue them numbers. Keep choppin' that wood!





RedClayRoots79 said:


> Whats that? That you thought that you knew what you were talking about?
> 
> Thats a games worth of throws and a 173 QBR.
> 
> 6.3 yards per carry? Lay of the Wild Turkey lol.



FAILED to win OSU's Playoff game and even make it to the NCG!!!!!

We get it. You are some kind of relation to Fields and are trying to make him look like some kind of God to be worshipped by us. Give it up. Can the kids play ball, sure, none of us deny it. But the way he went about his business is wrong in the opinion of many and no matter what he does, how good he may or may not be, won't change that.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> No prejudice at all. I simply posted the FACTS, ALL the FACTS, of his stats and revealed your attempt to mislead and YOUR prejudice. Next time do your research and don't try to make stats appear to be more than what they really are or SOMEONE may just call you on it.


Now post his stats from last year. Side by side with Fromm and Newman


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Here's another FACT to frost your rear. Fromm as a TRUE FRESMAN PARTIAL YEAR STARTER (he didn't start the first game but came in in relief when Eason got hurt) took UGA to the NCG WINNING our Playoff game.
> 
> Fields as a SOPHOMORE with and I quote "a games worth of throws and a 173QBR"
> 
> ...


Dang. Your still butt hurt over fields leaving? Maybe your team will live up to the hype this year and meet fields in the playoff but I doubt it will happen for you


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 11, 2020)

bullgator said:


> ah, we’re just having some off-season fun.


You're right. Carry on guys


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 11, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Now post his stats from last year. Side by side with Fromm and Newman



Not apples to apples. Fromm played in the SEC and Fields the B1G which ranks just above the ACC when it comes to quality of play. And it has, along with my opinion of, in the OP and here.



ddgarcia said:


> Mebbe so, but as bad as the B1G is the ACC is that much worse and Newman was a Senior (multi year starter possibly?) vs Fields being a Sophomore first year starter.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Not apples to apples. Fromm played in the SEC and Fields the B1G which ranks just above the ACC when it comes to quality of play. And it has, along with my opinion of, in the OP and here.


So your still butt hurt? Got it


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 11, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Here's another FACT to frost your rear. Fromm as a TRUE FRESMAN PARTIAL YEAR STARTER (he didn't start the first game but came in in relief when Eason got hurt) took UGA to the NCG WINNING our Playoff game.
> 
> Fields as a SOPHOMORE with and I quote "a games worth of throws and a 173QBR"
> 
> ...


 
What did Fromm do last year? Oh right. Left for the NFL just like Fileds left to start. Except Fromm will be a scout team starter.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 11, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> So your still butt hurt? Got it



Only butt hurt round here is OSU fans who think we aren't upset enough or think y'all can troll us that he couldn't/wouldn't/didn't think he needed to compete for the job and left and RCR who obviously is some relation to, maybe not family but good friend at least, that is tore up that he couldn't/wouldn't/didn't think he needed to compete and wants to try to troll us that he left.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2020)

I will withhold judgement of Newman, until I see him play some SEC games. People need to tamp down their expectations for this guy.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 11, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> the B1G which ranks just above the ACC when it comes to quality of play.



You take that back!!!!!!! You will not besmirch the suckage of the ACC like that, sir.  The ACC was way worse than any other conference last year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 11, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Only butt hurt round here is OSU fans who think we aren't upset enough or think y'all can troll us that he couldn't/wouldn't/didn't think he needed to compete for the job and left and RCR who obviously is some relation to, maybe not family but good friend at least, that is tore up that he couldn't/wouldn't/didn't think he needed to compete and wants to try to troll us that he left.



As a non biased observer of the Fields/Fromm situation, I see it as a no win situation.  Fromm had just taken UGA to the NC Game as a true freshman.  Add to that, he's just a good old boy who likes fishing, hunting and little league baseball, and there's no way Kirby could sit him.  If you bench THAT kid next year, the pitchforks and torches will be out in full force.  

Fields didn't stand a chance of getting on the field, unless Fromm got hurt or forgot how to put his helmet on. Kid was doomed to the bench for the next 2 years, regardless of his talent.

I do think Kirby screwed up burning Fields redshirt.  The kid said all through his senior season of high school that he had no problem taking a redshirt.  I do think he had a problem burning a year of eligibility just to come in for a few gimmick plays here and there.  I can understand that.

Where Fields went wrong was the way he went about getting the waiver from the NCAA.  If he had just transferred and not claimed what he did (which I don't believe), then UGA fans wouldn't have the hard feelings they do and may actually regret him walking as I believe he will be a better college qb than Fromm (who never looked better than he did as a freshman).  Unfortunately, when you make statements that could have hurt UGA down the road trying to recruit black athletes ( I don't think it has or will), then the fans who are left behind will never see past that and give him the credit he deserves.

Just my opinion.  Now return to your previously scheduled HOT Take war.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 11, 2020)

I can agree with most of that @Gold Ranger except that they didn't "burn his redshirt". You can redshirt any year you choose so that could have been this year. Also I don't believe for a minute that if Fields had shown himself to be a significant improvement over Fromm that CKS would not have started him over Fromm or that the fans would have been upset about it. It's not like Fields is some Yankee from CA or NY, he is also a GA boy. Maybe not a "good ol' country boy" but a local none the less.

I feel certain that there was SOMETHING in Fields' attitude, ability at the time or some other reason that the coaching staff felt that he was not a better choice than Fromm year one. It's also very likely that had he stayed that had he exhibited the ability, effort and most importantly the ATTITUDE that he was willing to do what was necessary to EARN the starting job it would have been his last year. Unfortunately for all involved, except maybe OSU and their fan base, he decided that once it wasn't bestowed upon him Day One he decided to quit and go somewhere he was guaranteed it without having to compete.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 11, 2020)

None of us know exactly what happened behind the scenes at Uga, but Fields ran circles around Fromm last year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 11, 2020)

Water under the bridge now as yall have a brand new man starting under center this go round.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Let's end this now. Fromm sucks. Kirby made the wrong decision. He seems to have moved past it, now you fellas should. Move on little Dawgies.


you left off Saban is losing it, Saban is running off his staff, and because of Saban bama still cant kick a FG. OK we covered it all.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 11, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> you left off Saban is losing it, Saban is running off his staff, and because of Saban bama still cant kick a FG. OK we covered it all.


Good afternoon. I knew somebody's feelings would get hurt when I posted that all in fun. I had you in the top 10. Almost thought that you weren't going to come through but, I was right again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> None of us know exactly what happened behind the scenes at Uga, but Fields ran circles around Fromm last year.



You keep forgetting about all the inside info I have.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 12, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Water under the bridge now as yall have a brand new man starting under center this go round.



And they are already comparing him to Fields.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> And they are already comparing him to Fields.


IKr


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 12, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Again all he had to do was COMPETE, and from what y'all think it WOULDN'T have been much of a competition Fromm sucking as bad as he does and all, and TAKE IT from him. Instead he RAN a'SKERT to a guarantee that he DIDN'T have to compete for.



You must have missed the preseason then. Far as I saw, heard & read about he could not beat Fromm out in COMPETITION. He also could have left after four games but chose to stick around and transfer AFTER the season ended. Tells me Shart made empty promises and he could not deliver on them. This is echoed by high school coaches in Georgia as well pointing kids away from UGA. Doesn't mean you won't get 4/5-star talent, just that a lot of it is going elsewhere.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 12, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah all Kirby did was go to a NC his second year as a head coach.  And he doesn’t spend a tenth of the time running his mouth that Dan the Clown does.  Even though he has beaten Dan The Clown every time they’ve faced as head coaches.



Mainly because Shart has a hard time forming sentences.



RedClayRoots79 said:


> No matter if I spent all day deliberating such an honest assessment its still true. Thats why youre upset. You can talk smack without being mean even when reading hard to accept truths.



UGA fans and facts don't go together very well. Considering how conservative most UGA fans are on here yet they act like liberals and get all emotional when someone shows them proof.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 12, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> They will brag like a playoff team no matter what they do.  Florida has become Tech.  They trash talk teams that beat them.Loud as a freight train but harmless as a pop gun.  They’re the ramblin wreck from Florida Tech and they’re a bunch of...you get it.



It's because BOTH GT and Florida have ACTUALLY won the only thing that matters four times in the past 30yrs. Funny how that works.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> It's because BOTH GT and Florida have ACTUALLY won the only thing that matters four times in the past 30yrs. Funny how that works.


And both are looking up at us right now and to me right now is all that matters in cfb.  Nobody remembers Tech has a N.C. in the last thirty years besides Tech fans.  And that’s cool.  But your more recent N.C. doesn’t bother me.  Y’all suck and we don’t.  Same with Florida.  Why should I care that they used to be good?  I don’t.  I know y’all want this N.C. thing to drive us nuts but it doesn’t bother me.  I wouldn’t trade places with either fan base right now even if I could.  Good talk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Mainly because Shart has a hard time forming sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> UGA fans and facts don't go together very well. Considering how conservative most UGA fans are on here yet they act like liberals and get all emotional when someone shows them proof.



Yeah that’s me.  Emotional.  You might want to try getting someone else emotional little guy.  I don’t have feelings.?


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 12, 2020)

nickel back said:


> against which teams? you do know that matters right.



Same exact logic can be applied to Newman due to how down the ACC was last year.



ddgarcia said:


> "burn his redshirt". You can redshirt any year you choose so that could have been this year.



This is wildly incorrect. Freshmen have four games their first year, they go past that it burns their redshirt which is what happened to Fields.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 12, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> And both are looking up at us right now and to me right now is all that matters in cfb.  Nobody remembers Tech has a N.C. in the last thirty years besides Tech fans.  And that’s cool.  But your more recent N.C. doesn’t bother me.  Y’all suck and we don’t.  Same with Florida.  Why should I care that they used to be good?  I don’t.  I know y’all want this N.C. thing to drive us nuts but it doesn’t bother me.  I wouldn’t trade places with either fan base right now even if I could.  Good talk.





South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that’s me.  Emotional.  You might want to try getting someone else emotional little guy.  I don’t have feelings.?



It is quite obvious it emotionally bothers you. Otherwise you would not have responded.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> It is quite obvious it emotionally bothers you. Otherwise you would not have responded.


Miss Cleo is that you?  Mind reading isn’t your thing.  But whatever you want to believe is ok with me.?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> It's because BOTH GT and Florida have ACTUALLY won the only thing that matters four times in the past 30yrs. Funny how that works.



The past is all you got, because you have no future on the field.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Same exact logic can be applied to Newman due to how down the ACC was last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This is wildly incorrect. Freshmen have four games their first year, they go past that it burns their redshirt which is what happened to Fields.



That was COMPLETELY ACCURATE. A player may redshirt ANY year they choose to. See D'Erick (sp) King at Houston last year. Redshirted last year as a SENIOR because  Houston wasn't going anywhere and he wants one more chance to improve his draft stock.

So by extension had Fields not been a snot nosed punk he could have honored his commitment to UGA and even had he failed to beat out Fromm last year, which all you armchair coaches are certain he would have, but had he not he could have redshirted as a SOPHOMORE and STILL had the same three years of eligibility he had by running skeert to no competition guaranteed starting position.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> You must have missed the preseason then. Far as I saw, heard & read about he could not beat Fromm out in COMPETITION. He also could have left after four games but chose to stick around and transfer AFTER the season ended. Tells me Shart made empty promises and he could not deliver on them. This is echoed by high school coaches in Georgia as well pointing kids away from UGA. Doesn't mean you won't get 4/5-star talent, just that a lot of it is going elsewhere.



Going through the MOTIONS and actually COMPETING aren't the same thing. IF Fields went into the "competition" with the attitude that it should be handed to him and just went through the motions then it's no wonder Fromm, as sorry and vastly inferior to Fields that he is (y'all's assessment), beat Fields out.

That is , for all intents and purposes, the same as failing to take the field and physically competing.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 12, 2020)

"That was COMPLETELY ACCURATE. A player may redshirt ANY year they choose to. See D'Erick (sp) King at Houston last year. Redshirted last year as a SENIOR because Houston wasn't going anywhere and he wants one more chance to improve his draft stock.

So by extension had Fields not been a snot nosed punk he could have honored his commitment to UGA and even had he failed to beat out Fromm last year, which all you armchair coaches are certain he would have, but had he not he could have redshirted as a SOPHOMORE and STILL had the same three years of eligibility he had by running skeert to no competition guaranteed starting position."

A medical redshirt (A player gets hurt), and a redshirt that limits players to 4 games......

are two different redshirts .......

so "Completely Accurate", depends on the situation of the student.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Same exact logic can be applied to Newman due to how down the ACC was last year.
> 
> .



Okay


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Mainly because Shart has a hard time forming sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> UGA fans and facts don't go together very well. Considering how conservative most UGA fans are on here yet they act like liberals and get all emotional when someone shows them proof.



Im a UGA fan but I dont play dumb.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 12, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> "That was COMPLETELY ACCURATE. A player may redshirt ANY year they choose to. See D'Erick (sp) King at Houston last year. Redshirted last year as a SENIOR because Houston wasn't going anywhere and he wants one more chance to improve his draft stock.
> 
> So by extension had Fields not been a snot nosed punk he could have honored his commitment to UGA and even had he failed to beat out Fromm last year, which all you armchair coaches are certain he would have, but had he not he could have redshirted as a SOPHOMORE and STILL had the same three years of eligibility he had by running skeert to no competition guaranteed starting position."
> 
> ...



It was COMPLETELY accurate. ANY player may redshirt in ANY season they are eligible. It is NOT limited to their Freshman year or a Medical redshirt. So in FACT Fields could have redshirted last year as a Sophomore had he STILL been unable to beat out Fromm instead of running away like a PUNK.

NCAA.org/student-athletes/current/transfer-terms


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 12, 2020)

Wow, I have not been here in a while and first thing I see is pup fans still dissing Fields??? Cmon guys, yall a better then this aren't you????


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 12, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Where Fields went wrong was the way he went about getting the waiver from the NCAA.  If he had just transferred and not claimed what he did (which I don't believe), then UGA fans wouldn't have the hard feelings they do and may actually regret him walking as I believe he will be a better college qb than Fromm (who never looked better than he did as a freshman).  *Unfortunately, when you make statements that could have hurt UGA down the road trying to recruit black athletes ( I don't think it has or will), then the fans who are left behind will never see past that and give him the credit he deserves.*
> 
> Just my opinion.  Now return to your previously scheduled HOT Take war.



Actually, Fields never said anything bad about UGA. Also, Fields said he didn't use that event as the reason behind his waiver. Maybe he lied but the kid as been nothing but class so who knows. From the day he left the pups he did nothing but take the high road and praised Kirby and had nothing but praise for the pups. Not sure where it keeps coming from that he said anything negative about the pups OR his time there?

The rest of what you said I agree with.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 12, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually, Fields never said anything bad about UGA. Also, Fields said he didn't use that event as the reason behind his waiver. Maybe he lied but the kid as been nothing but class so who knows. From the day he left the pups he did nothing but take the high road and praised Kirby and had nothing but praise for the pups. Not sure where it keeps coming from that he said anything negative about the pups OR his time there?
> 
> The rest of what you said I agree with.



He left and said he was called a racial slur by a member of an athletic team of UGA.  That right there is negative recruiting fodder, whether he meant for it to be or not.

I don't care what he says after the fact, there is no other reason to even bring that up other than to get the waiver.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

RedClayRoots79 said:


> Jake Fromm played those same teams you homer. No one here would honestly admit Fromm is better than Fields. Your prejudice is showing. Its has everytime Fields' name is mentioned.


Fields must have thought Fromm was better and couldn’t be beat!

He is the one who transferred!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow, I have not been here in a while and first thing I see is pup fans still dissing Fields??? Cmon guys, yall a better then this aren't you????


I don’t understand it either??

Fromm is gone and Fields is at Ohio State what’s the problem??


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 12, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> He left and said he was called a racial slur by a member of an athletic team of UGA.  That right there is negative recruiting fodder, whether he meant for it to be or not.
> 
> I don't care what he says after the fact, there is no other reason to even bring that up other than to get the waiver.



Actually that came out way before he left and was old news. It was from a baseball player and everyone knew the story. The comment your referring to happened after he was asked by a reporter about the racial slur after he left, but he didn't take the bait and down played it by only agreeing with her by saying exactly what you said. I believe that is the same interview that after down playing it said all the great things about the pups and said the time there was great. No one that heard that interview would have construed it as him throwing a recruiting blow towards the university. That is the only public interview I'm aware of he did after he left?

anyway, its water way under the bridge at this point.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 12, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Fields must have thought Fromm was better and couldn’t be beat!
> 
> He is the one who transferred!



Actually, I dont believe Fields ever thought that. 

As I said already last year, Fields was not coming in as a true freshman and taking the job from a second year starter that had just taken the pups to an eyelash of a NC just a few months earlier. If Trevor Lawrence went to uga instead of Fields he would have been in the exact same predicament. He would not have been the starter period. My educated guess is Fields wanted to redshirt as he said publicly so he would only lose one year of playing time and that didn't happen. He didnt want to sit for 2 years so he made a hard decision which is what he said. Who knows?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 12, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually that came out way before he left and was old news. It was from a baseball player and everyone knew the story. The comment your referring to happened after he was asked by a reporter about the racial slur after he left, but he didn't take the bait and down played it by only agreeing with her by saying exactly what you said. I believe that is the same interview that after down playing it said all the great things about the pups and said the time there was great. No one that heard that interview would have construed it as him throwing a recruiting blow towards the university. That is the only public interview I'm aware of he did after he left?
> 
> anyway, its water way under the bridge at this point.



Oh, no hate from me.  If anything, I'm glad he transferred.  We were inhis finalists coming out of high school.  If we can't have him, they can't either.  I'm VERY mature. lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 12, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Oh, no hate from me.  If anything, I'm glad he transferred.  We were inhis finalists coming out of high school.  If we can't have him, they can't either.  I'm VERY mature. lol


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 12, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually, Fields never said anything bad about UGA. Also, Fields said he didn't use that event as the reason behind his waiver. Maybe he lied but the kid as been nothing but class so who knows. From the day he left the pups he did nothing but take the high road and praised Kirby and had nothing but praise for the pups. Not sure where it keeps coming from that he said anything negative about the pups OR his time there?
> 
> The rest of what you said I agree with.



I'll agree with you Mad that Fields publicly has been nothing but classy in his words for UGA and the team and staff. My personal issue as is the same for others was the why and way he left. Although he has SAID it, the racial slur, wasn't used as grounds for the transfer and IMMEDIATE eligibility all the reporting was otherwise. An example https://forum.gon.com/threads/georg...ke-justin-fields’.962841/page-7#post-12179154
Also Luke Ford a WHITE athlete who transfered at around the same time WAS made to sit a year although he transfered for family medical reasons, a sick Grandfather, and in the opinion of many a far more appropriate reason for transfer and immediate eligibility. 

Two transfer, one white, one black, one gets immediate eligibility and one doesn't. The one that doesn't has a more legitimate case than the one that does. What's the difference? You make the call.

The only problem some of have are some that want to come on here and try to troll the UGA fans about "how CKS was stupid for running him off or letting him go" as if he could have stopped him short of benching Fromm, who we're sure the staff felt was a better choice at the time or they would have. Or try to make of Fields'stats for the time he was here something they were not and bad mouth Fromm as if the teams failure was all his responsibility and had the ONLY started Fields instead they wouldn't have failed.

Even if UGA fails to win a Natty for the next 100yrs we will be LOYAL DAWG FANS no matter. Just as you and guth are loyal Bucks and Bucky is a loyal Vol and spot a loyal thu..............errrrrrrr Crimin...........Seminole no matter how bad they currently suck.

And just like y'all some of us don't do so well when others want to troll or take cheap shots at our team and will respond in kind when y'all do.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 12, 2020)

Philhutch80 said:


> Mainly because Shart has a hard time forming sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> UGA fans and facts don't go together very well. Considering how conservative most UGA fans are on here yet they act like liberals and get all emotional when someone shows them proof.


Unless you are a coach/player which I’m pretty sure you are not you have no proof about anything.


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> I'll agree with you Mad that Fields publicly has been nothing but classy in his words for UGA and the team and staff. My personal issue as is the same for others was the why and way he left. Although he has SAID it, the racial slur, wasn't used as grounds for the transfer and IMMEDIATE eligibility all the reporting was otherwise. An example https://forum.gon.com/threads/georgia-quarterback-jamie-newman-‘will-bring-a-different-dynamic-just-like-justin-fields’.962841/page-7#post-12179154
> Also Luke Ford a WHITE athlete who transfered at around the same time WAS made to sit a year although he transfered for family medical reasons, a sick Grandfather, and in the opinion of many a far more appropriate reason for transfer and immediate eligibility.
> 
> Two transfer, one white, one black, one gets immediate eligibility and one doesn't. The one that doesn't has a more legitimate case than the one that does. What's the difference? You make the call.
> ...


Well Said!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 13, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Fields must have thought Fromm was better and couldn’t be beat!
> 
> He is the one who transferred!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 13, 2020)

JUST DANG!!!

UGA's Offense sucked LAST year but, some how Fromm was able to keep it together and pulled off a 13-2 season....go figure. Yes the D helped on the other side of the ball but with what Fromm had to work with this year ,I think he did just fine in the situation.


----------

